# ضغط غاز الهيدروجين



## ناصر999 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

نريد من الاخوة في هندسة النفط ان يعطونا معلومات فنية حول عملية ضغط هذا الغاز وتحويله الى سائل لا سيما واننا قد بحثنا في الشبكة عن طريقة نتمكن من خلالها ان نضغط هذا الغاز فلم نجد الا بعض الاجهزة المسماة بضواغط غاز الهيدروجين تنتجها شركات هندية وصينية ولكن ليس الى درجة التحويل الى سائل وايضا هناك نوع من الغموض حول هذه الاجهزة هناك براءة اختراع قدمها ويندي ماو وديفيد ماو حول اكتشاف مادة اسمها كلاثرات الهيدروجين من خلااها ينضغط هذا الغاز الى درجات تصل الى 20000 ضغط جوي ولكن الانتاج كان بكميات بسيطة
فنرجو ممن عندهم العلم ان لا يبخلو به علينا


----------



## hussien95 (9 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم غاز الهيدروجين يمكن انا يتحول الى سائل بدرجة حرارة -263 تقريبا


----------

